# Types of packages - Abu Dhabi?



## waltermitty (May 12, 2014)

Hi there - I've been given a verbal offer to join a leading bank in Abu Dhabi with a base salary of AED 40k p/m. I've been told that this is an amalgamation of the various allowances that I will receive and includes housing, transport, tickets home etc. Is this normal? I would have expected based on reading other experiences that the housing allowances etc are on top of the base figure. What is the norm in this part of the world? Should I push them to make the allowances in addition to the given figure or does it come included with the top line number?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-salary-offer-package-questions-part-2-a.html

and specifically read this post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ckage-questions-part-2-a-125.html#post3943089


----------



## tala72 (Apr 26, 2014)

waltermitty said:


> Hi there - I've been given a verbal offer to join a leading bank in Abu Dhabi with a base salary of AED 40k p/m. I've been told that this is an amalgamation of the various allowances that I will receive and includes housing, transport, tickets home etc. Is this normal? I would have expected based on reading other experiences that the housing allowances etc are on top of the base figure. What is the norm in this part of the world? Should I push them to make the allowances in addition to the given figure or does it come included with the top line number?


Hi it depends what is the grade you have been offered in AD ?
How many years of experience you have in UK and also are you a British national ?


----------



## waltermitty (May 12, 2014)

Hi there - as with most peculiarities of the region - I haven't actually seen a job description but its a Corporate Banking role, 10+ years of experience and yes I am a British national.


----------



## tala72 (Apr 26, 2014)

waltermitty said:


> Hi there - as with most peculiarities of the region - I haven't actually seen a job description but its a Corporate Banking role, 10+ years of experience and yes I am a British national.


Do you have kids as education is very expensive there 
A good school will cost you 30-50k per kid - Any education allowance offered ?

Rent for one bed will be around 7-9k and 2 bed it will be between 9k-12k in good locations...


----------



## waltermitty (May 12, 2014)

No kids and no plans either! So just me and the missus. Yes I was looking into the housing on places like dubizzle and the preference initially would be to spend on the higher end for housing until we're more familiar with the ins and outs of the housing market.

I'm a bit peeved frankly at the fact that what I assumed was a "base *plus *allowances" model is sounding like a "base* including* allowances" model. They're giving me the usual other stuff, relocation fund, tickets there, back home for the family, medical cover etc but the two main items I would have expected further support on is housing and transport. Going to negotiate harder but don't want the opportunity to die away either.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

It's actually better to have the allowances included in the base salary. If they let you go, they have to pay you your base salary. 

i.e.

Package 1:
base salary - 100k
housing -100k
car - 50k 
= 250k

Package 2:
base salary - 250k

Package 2 would be better if your contract were to be terminated. If you opted for package 1, you'd only be entitled to compensation based on the 100k as opposed to the 250k.

Hope that made sense?


----------



## waltermitty (May 12, 2014)

I understand - so its a way of employers reducing their liabilities in a severance scenario, if they break up the package, they only need to calculate the entitlement on base.

Slight derivation of the topic then based on your feedback - if one does get an all-in salary, how does one manage the upfront housing rental cheques that landlords require? So say I'm looking at a place for 150k p.a. - I don't have that kind of cash hanging around, do employers jump in and assist? Or am I on my own to work it out?


----------



## tala72 (Apr 26, 2014)

waltermitty said:


> No kids and no plans either! So just me and the missus. Yes I was looking into the housing on places like dubizzle and the preference initially would be to spend on the higher end for housing until we're more familiar with the ins and outs of the housing market.
> 
> I'm a bit peeved frankly at the fact that what I assumed was a "base *plus *allowances" model is sounding like a "base* including* allowances" model. They're giving me the usual other stuff, relocation fund, tickets there, back home for the family, medical cover etc but the two main items I would have expected further support on is housing and transport. Going to negotiate harder but don't want the opportunity to die away either.


Recently many companies are packaging everything in one salary to make it more attractive as any salary increments plus bonuses will be based on your base salary...
It also depends what grade you are going for whether it is an AVP, VP, AD, Director, ED level role. 

I am not sure if banks in AD pay a separate transport allowance but its worth checking with your employer.

What about holidays - are they working days as some companies do include weekends as well in offered holidays


----------



## tala72 (Apr 26, 2014)

waltermitty said:


> I understand - so its a way of employers reducing their liabilities in a severance scenario, if they break up the package, they only need to calculate the entitlement on base.
> 
> Slight derivation of the topic then based on your feedback - if one does get an all-in salary, how does one manage the upfront housing rental cheques that landlords require? So say I'm looking at a place for 150k p.a. - I don't have that kind of cash hanging around, do employers jump in and assist? Or am I on my own to work it out?


Check with your employer - Employers especially banks often pay interest free loans to staff to pay upfront rent cost. 

Have you been offered relocation allowance ?


----------



## waltermitty (May 12, 2014)

This is an AD/Director grade role - TBC. Like I said, some grey elements with regards to the role description.

I don't think they're including weekends, will need to see the contract if/when that arrives but I've been told its 32 days holiday p.a.

I'm going to push for a transport allowance atleast - given the nature of the role they want me to do - I should think its reasonable.


----------



## waltermitty (May 12, 2014)

tala72 said:


> Check with your employer - Employers especially banks often pay interest free loans to staff to pay upfront rent cost.
> 
> Have you been offered relocation allowance ?


Okay - noted. Yes that sort of assistance would make sense with an all-in comp package.

I have been offered around GBP 5k relocation from the UK, travel to UAE and then 4 weeks in a hotel to start off while we get our bearings.


----------



## tala72 (Apr 26, 2014)

waltermitty said:


> This is an AD/Director grade role - TBC. Like I said, some grey elements with regards to the role description.
> 
> I don't think they're including weekends, will need to see the contract if/when that arrives but I've been told its 32 days holiday p.a.
> 
> I'm going to push for a transport allowance atleast - given the nature of the role they want me to do - I should think its reasonable.


If it is a government bank or semi government - Have they advised you on security clearance as any offer I heard in AD for government institutions is subject to security clearance ?


----------



## waltermitty (May 12, 2014)

Yes it is subject to being vetted by various agencies. It will take place after/if I accept the a formal offer. I've been told its a straightforward process if you're a British national but lets see - should be amusing!


----------



## tala72 (Apr 26, 2014)

waltermitty said:


> Yes it is subject to being vetted by various agencies. It will take place after/if I accept the a formal offer. I've been told its a straightforward process if you're a British national but lets see - should be amusing!


I would also suggest to get a clarification on AD or Director level as often these grades falls in different grading bands. 

Also check with your employer if annual holidays air tickets will be paid as cash allowance on top of your salary to you as some local banks does that as well.


----------



## waltermitty (May 12, 2014)

Thanks good tip.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

For the housing allowance, some companies that offer the "all in" packages also offer an up-front loan.

As a bank, you'd expect some good rates, at least, with a housing loan. (If not, other banks offer housing loans with smallish interest rates.)


----------



## dubaiman45 (May 3, 2014)

Hello

Just as a rough guide: what is the current rate for housing loans in dubai ? 


Thank you


----------

